
Pentagon’s Social Media Propaganda Machine is illegal According to a U.S Act  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/07/pentagon’s-social-media-propaganda-machine-is-illegal-according-to-a-u-s-act.html
======
ArabGeek
"with the power of Retweets, reshare on facebook and Google plus. U.S army
propaganda will eventually reach US domestic audience and thus mislead them
about the conduct of U.S foreign policy." thus it is illegal by a U.S LAw: The
U.S Smith-Mundt Act pointing propaganda campaigns at US audiences is illegal.

